# Thyroglobulin antibody status and differentiated thyroid cancer: what does it mean for prognosis and surveillance?



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroglobulin antibody status and differentiated thyroid cancer: what does it mean for prognosis and surveillance?

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25390556


----------

